

Erdős: Mathematical problems - abhshkdz
https://erdos.sdslabs.co/

======
captn3m0
Previous discussion from the last time it was posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8313702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8313702).

We have since gotten new problems and a few new features (such as a newsletter
to announce new contests).

------
mrcactu5
this looks more organized and varied than project Euler.

the most recent puzzle is a clone of a game called Hackenbrush :-)
[http://www-math.mit.edu/~rstan/transparencies/games.pdf](http://www-
math.mit.edu/~rstan/transparencies/games.pdf)

